# SPALTED DOGWOOD



## Mr.Welch (Oct 31, 2011)

I LEFT THE BARK ON TWO ENDS OF THE BLANKS, NOT BEFORE I SPABALIZED IT WITH CA.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 31, 2011)

Great work! Where'd you get it? I haven't found any more of it, which is sad. I still have some, but it's a finite supply to be sure.


----------



## StephenM (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks very nice.  What kit is that?


----------

